# Google- Dr. Richard McCallum: Tech tackles gastro, motility problems - El Paso Times



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Dr. Richard McCallum: Tech tackles gastro, motility problems**El Paso Times*Such disorders include constipation, diarrhea, *irritable bowel syndrome*, functional dyspepsia, gastroparesis, gastroesophageal reflux disease, abdominal pain and gas. They can pose a heavy burden of illness, as well as decreasing quality of life. *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

